
Practical Text Classification with Python and Keras - endlesstrax
https://realpython.com/python-keras-text-classification/
======
ma2rten
Neural networks often perform worse than bag of words for text classification.
They compared to a bag of words baseline, but they didn't tune the
regularization parameter, which is important.

They should probably have also tried tf-idf and n-grams.

~~~
ScoutOrgo
Definitely not true. Transfer learning a model trained on a corpus then fine
tuned on labeled classes is current SotA approach [1].

[1]
[http://nlp.fast.ai/category/classification.html](http://nlp.fast.ai/category/classification.html)

~~~
andreasvc
You mention a single counterexample, but is it "definitely not true"? I think
there is a strong publication bias: papers will report when they improve on
the baseline, but that's likely not representative for the common case (e.g.,
limited data, no pretrained model available, no time for extensive parameter
tuning).

